
Ask HN: Latency issues for simple multiplayer game? - datafix
I am making this game multiplayer: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;PxpVr&#x2F;16&#x2F;embedded&#x2F;result&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve created the lobby and have basic controls worked out. Now I&#x27;m brainstorming on how to sync players&#x27; movements. Can anyone help? I know there also come problems with latency, but I&#x27;m wondering if a game so simple would have these problems. Thanks in advance<p>Stack is python&#x2F;django, postgresql, jquery, using websocket (django-channels) for real-time updates
======
drenvuk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15892569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15892569)
[https://github.com/steamroller-airmash/airmash-
server](https://github.com/steamroller-airmash/airmash-server)

good luck.

------
fefb
Maybe MQTT protocol can help you

